# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم هواوى سوفت ويير(huawei Software) طلبات : فك شفرة الهاتف     huawei Panama cu

## marouan2

سلام عليكم أريد   فك شفرة الهاتف     huawei Panama cu   
imei:135790246811220 
SVN:78  
(orange)  
شكراااااااااا

----------

